
Show HN: Swindler – OS X window manager framework in Swift - tmandry
https://github.com/tmandry/Swindler
======
jfdk
I've always had issues with Mac WMs in the past. They either promise too many
features and end up being buggy (because they didn't take the time to solve
the problems that Swindler does first) or they're too simple and don't let me
do what I want to do.

This promises to solve a lot of the problems I've encountered in the more
advanced WMs and might actually make a sophisticated WM on OS X possible.

Really interested to see what WMs get built with a framework like Swindler.

------
cmsj
Hey tmandry :)

Looks fun, I hope we'll see a Hammerspoon module for Swindler at some point :D

~~~
tmandry
I hope so too!

